# Fitting Fiamma 'back box' to Elddis Autoquest 180



## NoThatsNotMe (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm getting conflicting advice and wonder if anyone's 'done it'.

I bought a Fiamma 360 box on the assurance of Elddis that the back of my van would take it subject to a weight limit (inc box) of 75kg.

An Elddis dealer has said he'll fit it under protest and only if I sign a disclaimer as he thinks it'll pull the back panel off. Another, independent, fitter simply refused to touch the combination for similar reasons.

Elddis repeat (in writing now) their original advice so the question is have YOU done it? What was the outcome, did it cause any problems?


----------



## 103121 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a ladder fitted to the rear of our 180. No problems so far and that's 17 Stone going up and down!


----------



## 103121 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a ladder fitted to the rear of our 180. No problems so far and that's 17 Stone going up and down!


----------



## chris1955 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a 360 fitted on the back of my Autoquest 200. As far a I know the maximum weight includinding box is 64 kgs ( Box 14 kgs, contents 50 kilos) I would certainly not put 75 kgs on the mounting.

Chris


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

There's a heck of an overhang on the back of a 180 IIRC.

All adding to the risk of grounding, as well as the weight on the back panel I would have thought.

The 17 stone on the rear ladder is (hopefully) merely when stationary.

I stand to be corrected by 180 owners, although I did meet one owner up at John O'Groats a couple of weeks ago. He said that the previous owner had tried to carry a scooter on the back, and it didn't work!

Paul


----------



## NoThatsNotMe (Mar 5, 2009)

*Autoquest 'back box'*

Thanks for the info everyone!

Another branch of the 'I wouldn't do that' dealer fitted the box saying they did them all the time and had never had one back with any kind of problem (and they repeated Elddis's advice about eh 75kg weight).

Norman


----------

